# Life insurance and wills ??



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Was wondering if anyone can help me out please, we are getting life insurance and a will made out for the time our SIL is pg, (we have been asked to do the life insurance from the start of tx)  and was wondering if any of you know any solicitors that deal with this as we are having a slight problem finding one that will do it 

If any of you do know can you please IM me with the details, thanks very much

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sent you a PM hun

T xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Tasha, its really helpful and the life insurance being so close to us , fantastic !!
Thanks so much
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

Tashja - would you mind pm'ing me the details too? We've got to have a will by the end of the 1st tri which is in 2 weeks and don't really know where to start.

Thanks


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sent Hun !!

T xx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi guys

Just to say that I can help with wills for a surrogacy arrangement (to ensure that the IPs get automatic parental rights if the surrogate mum dies in childbirth or shortly after - a morbid thought I know, but always good to cover all your bases!).

I've just started hosting the Ask a Lawyer page, but have been perusing the boards, so thought I'd jump in and say hi here as it seemed relevant.

Natalie Gamble
Solicitor ATT
Lester Aldridge


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Natalie, hopefully I will be needing your help in a couple of months  

I have your number ready and waiting 

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## traceylove2001 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi, would someone mind PM'ing me the details please..

Many thanks


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Tashja could you pm me the details you have sent to the other ladies.

Most grateful

Schmoo x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sent  

T xx


----------

